# Ohlins 63mm 571lb or 605lb



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

Anyone have one of these laying around that they’d move??


----------



## maverick1233 (Oct 19, 2021)

SMP11 said:


> Anyone have one of these laying around that they’d move??


Hi
Kindly let me know if you are still interested in the Ohlins 63mm 571lb? I have one for sale, still in good condition


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

maverick1233 said:


> Hi
> Kindly let me know if you are still interested in the Ohlins 63mm 571lb? I have one for sale, still in good condition





maverick1233 said:


> Hi
> Kindly let me know if you are still interested in the Ohlins 63mm 571lb? I have one for sale, still in good condition


thank you for commenting! Yeah, I am still interested and would love to chat about it. Please shoot me a message if you can


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

SMP11 said:


> thank you for commenting! Yeah, I am still interested and would love to chat about it. Please shoot me a message if you can


100% spam on that guy. Don't bother.


----------



## maverick1233 (Oct 19, 2021)

SMP11 said:


> thank you for commenting! Yeah, I am still interested and would love to chat about it. Please shoot me a message if you can


You can text my number Instead
+1 754 2552 217


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

Redlands R&C said:


> 100% spam on that guy. Don't bother.


Dang, that’s a bummer. Thanks for the heads up though!
Hopefully someone out there has one they’ll let go of


----------

